# Canon 50D help :-/



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm looking into buying a Canon 50D that comes with 28-138mm IS lens. I currently have a Rebel xsi that has a 18-55mm.  Do you think it would be wise to purchase the 50D and sell my xsi or is there not much difference.??? Also with the 50D & 28-138mm IS lens. Will that have much distortion as my XSi  & 18-55mm lens??? Because I love that distortion look. PLEASE HELP. IM NOT SURE IF IT'S WORTH THE HASSEL OF SPENDING THE MONEY ON THE 50D and TRYING TO SELL MY XSI. :-/  confused. THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

the focal length will remain the same because they are both crop sensors... so 18mm will look like 18mm on either.  the 28mm will likely not look too distorted, but it's a way better lens.  maybe you don't want the 28-135 if you're hoping for ultra wide angle.  

*personally* i feel like the 50D is a huge improvement over the Rebel series, but what, in particular, are you looking to improve upon?


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you. Well I'm still fairly new to all this. Im. Currently going to school for graphic design and advertising. I love photography. Would like to incorporate photography with my work and what I'd like to do in my future. I currently have a Canon XSi and a Nikon D50. I know the canon 50D is better of course then my XSi. But not to sure if it's worth the Hassel to purchase and sell my XSi. Basically ive been trying to work my way up to a better camera each time lol. My goal is to get a Canon 5D Mark ii. But until I can afford it. And I came across a great deal. A Canon 50D with 27-138mm lens for $600 and I feel it's too goo to pass up. So I dont know what to do. :-/


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that's a good deal for the body and the lens... nearly too good!  

I have a 50D, but I did have a T1i.  The benefits to me are that it's easier to change settings in manual with my fingertips on the 50D, it handles high ISO better, you can add focus screens, it's more sturdily constructed, I LOVE the top window for seeing my settings, and it takes more frames per second.

It was absolutely worth it to me.  

I didn't find it was a hassle to sell the old body... I posted it on a local free classifieds site and linked to it on facebook and sold it within less than 24 hours to someone I knew on FB... and I had multiple buyers hoping to get it, which blew my mind.

I should mention that the ONLY thing I'm having a hard time with is the weight of it.  It's an all-metal body which is great for durability, but it's SO much heavier than the Rebels.  I had a bit of trouble with focus simply because it was so heavy in my hands.  Something to keep in mind...


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I got Reeeally lucky as well with my XSi. The previous owner to really good care of it. I only paid $320 for everything body, lens, strap, Manuel, everything and the box for that. And didn't have a scratch on it.  I lucked out. I know I
Can flip it for more. I'm thinking of selling it for $400-$420 I kno they sell for more. But think this canon 50D is too good to pass up.


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

Do u think the 18-55mm kit lens that goes on my XSi will work on the Canon 50D ?


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

True about the weight factor. But I think it's the durability that sells me as well. As well as the bargain. And then again I'm also of thinking of flipping that one later to and using the money towards the one I want later on.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

OcLove said:


> Do u think the 18-55mm kit lens that goes on my XSi will work on the Canon 50D ?



yea, it definitely will.


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooh in that case I can hit sell the body of my XSi n it's always great to up grade the body. So u think I should ?


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

body's lose money.  i sold my T1i for more than i paid for it new (got an amazing boxing day deal when i bought it), but the longer you wait and the more owners it has, the less you can get for it.  when i upgrade i'll probably keep my 50D as a backup or to take places i'd be too afraid to take the 5D.  

having said all that, i still think the 50D is a superior camera.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

OcLove said:


> Ooh in that case I can hit sell the body of my XSi n it's always great to up grade the body. So u think I should ?



oh, one other thing... you might want to consider selling that 18-55 with it because most people in the market for a beginner camera need a lens too...


----------



## OcLove (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank u so much for ur help. I'm going to see what I'm going to do. But real quick. Over all with ur pictures do u actually notice a difference between your 50D  vs. ur Ti


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2012)

you're welcome, hon!  

i was getting good shots with my T1i so it's not that the shots are better... it's mostly that they're easier to get and that at high ISO's they have less noise.  and the mirror makes a way better noise which i know is a strange thing to say, but the T1i sounded high-pitched and the 50D has a more flat sound.  splitting hairs!


----------



## OcLove (Mar 12, 2012)

What do u mean the mirror. Sorry I'm still learning all this stuff. And maybe I do know what u mean but in a different way of explaining lol. I'm not sure. Could u explain plz


----------



## punch (Mar 12, 2012)

OcLove said:


> What do u mean the mirror. Sorry I'm still learning all this stuff. And maybe I do know what u mean but in a different way of explaining lol. I'm not sure. Could u explain plz



Yea... when you take an image, the mirror flips up and out of the way so that the light hits the sensor.  The noise that makes as it's flipping up is what I'm referring to.  It's a really useless point, but *I* like the way the 50D sounds better.


----------



## subscuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Something else to consider; if you don't need the cash from the XSi to purchase the 50D, keep it. There's nothing wrong with having a back up body. I've had my 50D for over three years, and my XT is still in my bag just in case.


----------



## OcLove (Mar 13, 2012)

subscuck said:
			
		

> Something else to consider; if you don't need the cash from the XSi to purchase the 50D, keep it. There's nothing wrong with having a back up body. I've had my 50D for over three years, and my XT is still in my bag just in case.



Oh yeah I kno. I might but the thing is lol I also have a Nikon D50 lol that's y I might sell that. Or just end up with 3 DSLRs lol.


----------



## OcLove (Mar 13, 2012)

punch said:
			
		

> Yea... when you take an image, the mirror flips up and out of the way so that the light hits the sensor.  The noise that makes as it's flipping up is what I'm referring to.  It's a really useless point, but *I* like the way the 50D sounds better.



Lol ooooh I know what u mean hahaha


----------

